# Fly Tying Vise recomendations...



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

What is the best beginner Vise under 100 bucks or around there that would be a good investment to get into tying flies? Do you guys buy your materials at Hobby Lobby/Michael's or use a fly specific shop?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Captain53 (May 13, 2015)

Peak Rotary Vice at about $160 while over your budget is an outstanding vice and will last you a lifetime. 

I pick up materials here and there but mostly order online myself.


----------



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

I have looked at the Peak and its certainly an option. I don't have a budget just don't know how much I will get into it and don't want to break the bank on something I wont use much. Has anyone used the Griffin Spider Vise?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I am a fan of the DanVise. The son of a gun just works!

http://www.jsflyfishing.com/danvise


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

dyna king makes some of the best for salt flies. might be more than you want to spend but worth a look/researching.


----------



## Captain53 (May 13, 2015)

Dyna King for sale over at TKF forum for $100


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Hard to beat a DanVice for versatility and value


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*vise*

Dyna- King


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex anvil vise. ive tied hundreds of flies and still works like it did the day i got it.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

I started with a dynaking king fisher, then went to a Regal medallion, I currently use a renzetti traveler. Wish I would have bought the renzetti to begin with. Its more than you want to spend at $199.


----------



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

Rob S David told me you loved your Renzetti. I think I am leaning that way or the Peak vise. Both seem similar but the peak is a bit cheaper.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Joe T said:


> Apex anvil vise. ive tied hundreds of flies and still works like it did the day i got it.


X2 I've tied a bunch on this vise and it does what I need. Comes with a really sturdy base and a travel clamp base. It's not a true rotary but you can make it work. I will say the jaws leave a bit to be desired but for the price i can't complain.

I did have the opportunity to tie on a dynaking trekker awhile back and really really like that vise. One day, when I can better justify the expense, I'll probably be buying me one of them


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

*Vise*



flynut said:


> Dyna- King


If for Saltwater, go Dyna-King. Their jaws just hold mid - large hooks the best. If tying tiny freshwater flies, I use my Renzetti, it is more delicate but no good for saltwater sized flies.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

flatscat1 said:


> If for Saltwater, go Dyna-King. Their jaws just hold mid - large hooks the best. If tying tiny freshwater flies, I use my Renzetti, it is more delicate but no good for saltwater sized flies.


I assure you the renzetti is good for saltwater flies, I tie from size 8 to 4/0 on my traveler. It will hold smaller hooks aswell.


----------



## lipjerker (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm a Renzetti Guy too. I have the traveler and at $165 you can't beat it. I have tied hundreds of flies from size 28 trout midges to big bulky bass flies and saltwater flies of all kinds. 
When you start cheap you will be disappointed and if it turns out you like tying flies then you will have to spend that much more on a better vise. My suggestion to you would be to take a fly tying class. They are everywhere. Then buy a quality vise. If you don't like tying after that you can sell a quality vise easy enough. no one wants a cheap vise. You will be stuck with that one.
I buy my materials from everywhere, but I have been tying for 20 years, almost daily.
Some of the better sites for online purchases are the Bearsden.com and Feather-craft.com. Also for tying instruction there are hundreds of excellent online videos. Just Google say "how to tie a redfish fly" You will be offered dozens of site with detailed video instruction. I still use them today and if I see one I like I save it to my favorites.
when you see one offered by "intheriffle" check that one for sure. also there are many great books on tying.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Rob S said:


> I assure you the renzetti is good for saltwater flies, I tie from size 8 to 4/0 on my traveler. It will hold smaller hooks aswell.


It can be done, you are right, but maybe I have the wrong jaws in mine. I'm sure Renzetti makes some jaws with grooves in them to hold larger hook shanks, but the jaws that came w/ my Renzetti Traveler do not. They are smooth and fine tipped, great for freshwater but a pain for large saltwater.

Dyna-King's standard jaws are a better design for saltwater, in my opinion, but you are right, I should have been clearer.....the Renzetti is a good price quality vise.


----------

